# Running Clen while on cycle



## 10R (Jan 19, 2011)

has anyone ever ran clen while on cycle ?? is it recommended ? i have a bunch of clen laying around and was wondering if i can use it while on cycle, this far into the cycle im running running test e at 500mgs


----------



## bigedawg23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post because I was wondering the same thing. Actually I was wondering if there is any benefits to it. All I've heard is that it increases your energy.


----------



## 10R (Jan 19, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> Thanks for the post because I was wondering the same thing. Actually I was wondering if there is any benefits to it. All I've heard is that it increases your energy.



i keep reading about people loving being on it while on cycle, but others say its a big no no, either way i hear alot of good things about it. Also alot of people use it in their PCT due to it bein anti catabolic.

i can see it causing a blood pressure problem while being on cycle, but im not so sure


----------



## lmno (Jan 19, 2011)

I wouldn't combine it with tren. My heart all ready feels like it's gonna burst out sometimes. Adding clen would probably make it happen.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 19, 2011)

People like it because it's a bronchodilator which means it opens up your airway passage more so you can ingest more oxygen which in turn carries more blood and gives a sort of energy boost while working out like a monster on aas.  

However, it can cause heart palpitations, tremors, shakes, nervousness, insomnia and a few other sides.  If you use it, start out with small doses in order to gauge its effect on your physiology.  Your system just might not agree with it at all or you might love it but be careful.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 19, 2011)

I plan to run it on my upcoming cycle. I'm gonna keep a choose eye on my bp though and if it starts getting out of control, I'll use it during pct.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 19, 2011)

I plan on hitting it during pct.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> Thanks for the post because I was wondering the same thing. Actually I was wondering if there is any benefits to it. All I've heard is that it increases your energy.


 
It actually makes you lethargic.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

10R said:


> i keep reading about people loving being on it while on cycle, but others say its a big no no, either way i hear alot of good things about it. Also alot of people use it in their PCT due to it bein anti catabolic.
> 
> i can see it causing a blood pressure problem while being on cycle, but im not so sure


 

It is NOT anti catabolic, that's a myth.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> People like it because it's a bronchodilator which means it opens up your airway passage more so you can ingest more oxygen which in turn carries more blood and gives a sort of energy boost while working out like a monster on aas.
> 
> However, it can cause heart palpitations, tremors, shakes, nervousness, insomnia and a few other sides. If you use it, start out with small doses in order to gauge its effect on your physiology. Your system just might not agree with it at all or you might love it but be careful.


 
It has also been shown to cause serious heart conditions when used in high doses.

Let's see, all of the above sides or ECA?  I'll take ECA as it works better then clen in my opinion, makes you feel great, give you tons on energy (even while dieting keto), and costs a fraction of clen.  It's also legal in the US and can be bought OTC.

BOTTOM LINE: CLEN SUCKS.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 19, 2011)

CT said:


> It actually makes you lethargic.


 
Does it really?  Never tried it but I know people who use it for what they say is an increase in breathing capability during their workouts due to its bronchodilating effects.  Wouldn't it have an ephedrine-type effect?  That is, giving an energy boost associated with improved ability to take in oxygen?  I only know what I've heard/read, etc.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I plan on hitting it during pct.


 

What's your reasoning for doing so?


----------



## BigBird (Jan 19, 2011)

CT said:


> It has also been shown to cause serious heart conditions when used in high doses.
> 
> Let's see, all of the above sides or ECA? I'll take ECA as it works better then clen in my opinion, makes you feel great, give you tons on energy (even while dieting keto), and costs a fraction of clen. It's also legal in the US and can be bought OTC.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE: CLEN SUCKS.


 
Fine.  It could suck.  don't know, never tried but why do a lot of people advocate it/like it?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2011)

Better then clen humm and it's OTC? ECA? What the full name ? But why even have clen sold next to gear?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Does it really? Never tried it but I know people who use it for what they say is an increase in breathing capability during their workouts due to its bronchodilating effects. Wouldn't it have an ephedrine-type effect? That is, giving an energy boost associated with improved ability to take in oxygen? I only know what I've heard/read, etc.


 

Yes, it's a bronchodilator, and it makes you feel like crap.  

I've never used it with caffeine so I don't know if it would give you energy when added to clen, but all I know is I tried it once and that was more than enough.  Personally, ECA is a thousand times better and helps suppress appetite DRAMATICALLY, clen does not.

Clen is so over rated in my mind, people think it's this magic substance that will get them shredded, and it will to a point but all of the sides aren't worth it and the dose you need to accomplish it is most likely above 200mcgs a day.  Why not just use DNP and ECA and yield better results with far fewer sides?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Fine. It could suck. don't know, never tried but why do a lot of people advocate it/like it?


 
LOL, Dude that's just my opinion.  I think it's over rated.  Honestly, they advocate it or like it for different reasons?  That's the only thing I can think of.

Bottom line is it can cause serious damage to your heart.  Last time I checked that was a pretty important thing to have and to keep healthy.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Better then clen humm and it's OTC? ECA? What the full name ? But why even have clen sold next to gear?


 

Ephedrine, Caffiene, Asprin.

You can use it without the asprin, it supposedly extends the half life - How true it is I don't know.  I do know if you take it with a 20oz. Diet Coke that sh%t kicks in big time.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 19, 2011)

CT said:


> What's your reasoning for doing so?


 

Ohh you're baiting me now! 

Honestly I like ECA better than clen. I'm with CT on that one. 

Buuuut I believe it is anticatabolic in the right light. However the sides aren't worth it. I just want to finish the rest I have and jump on an ECA stack. 

When I was on it, the cramps were horrible until I got my potassium and taurine levels dailed in. 



> Controversy still remains as to the capacity of Clen to mediate muscle growth, because of a strong anabolic or a potent anti-catabolic action. If Clen is not anabolic in humans, is it at least anti-catabolic? The answer is yes and no. Let me explain: if you are eating normally, I doubt that Clen exerts any significant anti-catabolic action. In fact, Clen is probably more catabolic than anti-catabolic at high dosages. However, when you’re on a low calorie diet, things are very different, and Clen is then truly an anti-catabolic drug. It may sound paradoxical but it is not at all.
> When on a restrictive diet, the main problem for our body is to use the fat from the adipose tissue as energy in order to make up for the caloric deficit. In bodybuilders, this pathway is very inefficient. We eat a high carb diet all year long, which means we train our body to selectively use carbs at the expense of fat. On a diet, our body has not been trained to use fat instead of carbs. It is still good at using carbs and bad at burning fat. So, instead of using fat as energy our body uses a second best source of energy: proteins. And where are those proteins coming from, from our muscles, which are perceived as a protein reserve while we are on a diet. Our muscles shrink while fat remains stuck.
> This is where Clen comes in. Clen is able to help our body uses its own fat as energy instead of muscle proteins. The fat burning process is accelerated which mechanically spares our muscles mass. At the end of the diet, thanks to a quicker and more efficient fat usage, we end up leaner and bigger. Not bigger compared to what we were before the diet but bigger compared to what we would have been at the end of the same diet without the Clen. It depends on the length and the severity of the diet, but Clen can make a difference of several kilograms, which is remarkable. Growth Hormone is popular before a competition for the very same reason: it renders the diet both easier and far more effective, preventing excessive muscle shrinkage. For those who still insist that it is possible to diet without sacrificing a significant amount of muscle mass, please take a long look at Dorian Yates' book "Blood and Guts". Before and after pictures are shown while he is on a diet. An expert eye will see that many pounds of pure beef were lost while the amount of fat he got rid of is limited. This is what happens when you get shredded, even if you’re the best in the world (Of course, by diet I don’t mean shedding five pounds before the holidays. I mean a real, shredding diet).​
> 
> Read more from this MESO-Rx article at: Clenbuterol and Muscle Growth: A New Approach by Dharkam​


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Ohh you're baiting me now!
> 
> Honestly I like ECA better than clen. I'm with CT on that one.
> 
> ...


 

No, I think you're getting paranoid.  I was just wondering.

That article is really bad bro, it really doesn't say much that T3, DNP or ECA can do in clen's place.  Especially DNP


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 19, 2011)

CT said:


> No, I think you're getting paranoid. I was just wondering.
> 
> That article is really bad bro, it really doesn't say much that T3, DNP or ECA can do in clen's place. Especially DNP


 

Normally I don't like anything from that site but it proves my point that there's so much conflicting info. I can't really search much cause I'm at work.


----------



## carli (Jan 19, 2011)

i took clen on its own a good while back and about 5 days into it my eyes went yellow , started to have liver problems( ok now tho ), suits some and wouldnt suit others


----------



## tennfan (Jan 19, 2011)

u def. gotta be careful with both they will both wipe out ur receptors quickly but 50 mg benadryl at bedtime is an easy fix, i can tell from my experience that they both make u cramp like hell, but helios (clen + yohimbine) injectable is some majic shit especially for spot reduction but u gotta be real careful or the core temp can get outta control. i personally wouldnt run either until close to comp season. t3/t4 cut u down quick but u better keep ur protein intake high as hell or you'll shrivel the hell up.


----------

